
Developer! Are you looking for the freedom you will never have in your company? - supermalvo
https://medium.com/taikai/developer-are-you-looking-for-the-freedom-you-will-never-have-in-your-company-fed91d5fa706
======
felltrifortence
Nice article. I totally agree with you. I think the corporate and the startup
world are completely different and people now can have a choice.

